# [SOLVED]Problem with webuploads in new dansguardian 2.12.0.3

## szegedigy

Since upgrading to the new version of dansguardian, I've been unable to get anything that does a web based upload to work (instagram or faxorama for example). No matter what I set "maxuploadsize" to, uploads always fail with the denied message "Web upload is banned." I can get around it by entering an "exception" for each site, but that's not what i want... I want to be able to do uploads.

Any idea why this is not working? I've tried setting maxuploadsize to a high value and to -1 in both the general config and the config for my groups... but nothing seems to make any difference.

Thanks!

P.S.:

I found this:

http://sourceforge.net/p/dansguardian/patches/12/

I solved this  problem, so http://numsys.eu/search.php?search=Dansguardian make new ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

